# Ceiling Insulation/ Sound Proofing - Waste of time?



## DTproject

We are trying to sound proof our basement ceiling. The majority of the floor above this ceiling is a Pergo Wood Flooring. We are trying to avoid hearing the footsteps and kitchen noise as there will be a bedroom directly underneath. Also in the reverse there will be a workout area in the basement that we would like to soundproof from the music traveling to the main floor. 

We already planned to use faced R13 fiberglass insulation and 5/8" drywall on walls and ceilings. Heres where the "waste of time" part of my question comes in.... We have recently acquired some FREE 2x2' 2" polystyrene pieces, I wondered if its a waste of time and energy to cut those and put them in with the insulation. If its not going to make much of a sound proofing difference than I don't know if I should waste my time- as I would have to cut them to 14" to fit in between the joists. If you think its a good idea to add them is the best way to do this in the following order: 
1.) Faced fiberglass insulation - leaving air space at the ceiling or put insulation right up the the ceiling/floor board?
2.) Polystyrene pieces at lowest part of joist- which will be closest to the drywall.


Another option that we thought of was double insulating the bedroom and workout area ceiling we are worried about.


Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## pyper

There's a Canadian testing website where they talk about the effects of fiberglass batt on sound reduction. Sounds like it's pretty hit or miss in general.

With sound mitigation, consider the types of noise:

People walking -- is this high pitched surface noise (5/8 will stop that easy) or thumping structural born sound. If it's the later, then it's going through the joists, so nothing you put between them will matter, and any sheetrock screwed to the joists will only serve to re-broadcast the sound. So you need resilient channels or clips.

The music -- ipod dock or subwoofer? 5/8" drywall will substantially reduce any high pitched music, but if it's thumping bass you're back to those clips again.

If there's any ductwork into the upstairs, then any sound that gets into the joist bay will go through the ducts (easily avoiding any insulation you put there).

If there's ductwork to both upstairs and down, then sound will go right through the openings. The closer the registers, the easier it travels.

I don't think your foam will make a big difference (probably none at all if it's not sealed to all edges). Any openings that air can go through (around) will let sound through.


----------



## gma2rjc

My friend and her fiance added a bedroom in their basement, under wood floors upstairs. They used Roxul Safe & Sound insulation in the floor joists and it helped a lot. She said it's not completely soundproof, but they hardly hear any noise at all compared to before.

FWIW


----------



## michaelcherr

Where can I buy reselient chanels or clips?
Haven't seen them at my local hardware store. Are they at Lowe's/Home depot type stores?


----------



## atmironov

michaelcherr said:


> Where can I buy reselient chanels or clips?
> Haven't seen them at my local hardware store. Are they at Lowe's/Home depot type stores?


I bought all my clips and channels from west coast sound solutions. http://westcoastsoundsolutions.com/isomax-clips-ceilings

They are local to me, but they do ship... also, he matched the best price I could put together on the web.


Are you planning on putting recessed lights in the bedroom ceiling?
If you plan on using the clips and channels and recessed lights, I would suggest building boxes around each of the lights shown below...


----------

